# PCE-FWS 20 falha a receber dados



## espada77 (22 Dez 2012 às 23:59)

Boas pessoal,

A minha estação de há um mês para cá tem vindo a dar falhas na recepção do sinal do extrior! Já mudei pilhas mas continua...

Agora a ultima "travadinha" é de vez em quando dar valores de leitura que não lembra a ninguém... tipo não há vento e dá-me leitura de 39 km/h e chuva tipo diluvio!

O que será que se passa? Será o aparelho emissor a dár o bérro!?

Opniões aceitão-se...

Muito obrigado...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2012 às 00:26)

Provavelmente. Esta estação (e as outras da mesma marca já que esta é um clone de uma marca chinesa) tem muitos desses erros, mas nem sempre. O melhor a fazer primeiro é ver se não há interferências como telemóveis, routers, etc. Se não resolver, é tentar contactar a PCE que eles enviam lhe um novo transmissor se ainda estiver na garantia.
Estas estações para o preço não são muito más, mas falta de controlo de qualidade por parte da empresa original causa destas coisas. Há um fórum dedicado ao estudo desta estação, e é muito confuso mesmo para quem sabe...


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Dez 2012 às 14:48)

Se trabalhou bem até agora, não será bem a falta de controlo de qualidade
Se não tens interferencias que só agora começaram a interferir, poderá ser alguma humidade no emissor
Na minha depois de varias "inundações" no emissor, com rs original + rs de pratos, tambem começou a ter problemas de emissão a alguns dados marados, a PCE enviou-me outro emissor, fiz um RS melhor, pilhas de litio para não dar mais problemas e nunca mais desses sintomas, já vai logo há um ano


----------



## espada77 (23 Dez 2012 às 18:11)

Boas,

Também acredito que umidade no transmissor possa ser problema, pois maior parte das falhas é no periodo nocturno com mais humidade! 

Tenho de arranjar bom tempo para ir ao telhado e trazer o transmissor para ver o seu estádo por dentro...

Ser for por causa de interferências electrónicas, não sei como as detectar para ter a certeza!?

Abraço,


----------



## espada77 (24 Dez 2012 às 14:49)

Boas pessoal...

Desde ontem até á actual hora 14.48h a estação tem funcionado na melhor tranquilidade!

E prevê chuva local conforme no site da Meteo.pt!

Tenho de estudar este fenomeno de "falhas intermitentes"!


grande abraço,


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Dez 2012 às 15:14)

a minha às vezes também perde o sinal, normalmente em dias sem sol (que são pouquíssimos ), mas deve ser devido à distância do transmissor, nesse dias as pilhas não devem ter energia suficiente para transmitir o sinal a grande distância!
Humidade não deve ser concerteza, isto aqui é muito seco


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Dez 2012 às 13:10)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> a minha às vezes também perde o sinal, normalmente em dias sem sol (que são pouquíssimos ), mas deve ser devido à distância do transmissor, nesse dias as pilhas não devem ter energia suficiente para transmitir o sinal a grande distância!
> Humidade não deve ser concerteza, isto aqui é muito seco



Poderá ser humidade ainda alojada no emissor, o meu às vezes tambem falhava com bom tempo


----------



## Lightning (25 Dez 2012 às 16:36)

Espada77 eu também tenho tido ultimamente problemas de perda de sinal que duram apenas alguns minutos mas acontecem sempre quando a humidade está nos valores mais elevados, 98-100%.


----------



## espada77 (26 Dez 2012 às 22:56)

Boas pessoal,

Neste momento está humidade 95% e está a emitir bem! Por incrivél que pareça, desde que coloquei esta situação no Forum, deixou de dar falhas!

Mas deve mesmo ser humidade no Emissor... a distância não é mais de 15 m e paredes é do telhado para o ultimo piso do prédio!

Enfim.... continuar a apreciar....


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2012 às 23:36)

Pelo que reparei na assinatura, tem a estação com o "RS" de origem. Dou a sugestão que não é suficiente para leituras fiáveis e devido à sua grande abertura nos lados, molha o sensor excessivamente. Aconselhava a fazer um de pratos, há imensos posts sobre isso no fórum.


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Dez 2012 às 11:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pelo que reparei na assinatura, tem a estação com o "RS" de origem. Dou a sugestão que não é suficiente para leituras fiáveis e devido à sua grande abertura nos lados, molha o sensor excessivamente. Aconselhava a fazer um de pratos, há imensos posts sobre isso no fórum.




Sim alem das leituras não serem as melhores, o de pratos tambem não é o melhor, com chuva e vento facilmente chega ao emissor...


----------



## zehelmer (29 Mar 2013 às 16:26)

Olá a todos ;-)

Agora chegou a minha vez...

Andava a dar falhas com mau tempo (chuva e vento forte).

Depois perdeu a ligação de modo permanente. 
As pilhas estavam fracas.Funcionou com pilhas novas. 
Voltou a falhar.
Verifiquei que eram as pilhas da consola. Mudei e ficou a trabalhar. 
Um dia depois, com este tempo terrível, voltou a falhar.

Agora estou tentado a abrir o emissor.
É pena ser colado... vai dar mais trabalho.

Até breve.

***Boa Páscoa***

zéHelmer



espada77 disse:


> Boas pessoal...
> 
> Desde ontem até á actual hora 14.48h a estação tem funcionado na melhor tranquilidade!
> 
> ...


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Mar 2013 às 17:22)

zehelmer disse:


> Olá a todos ;-)
> 
> Agora chegou a minha vez...
> 
> ...




Boas
Por esses sintomas deve ser agua no emissor, abrir é facil, só costuma estar colado nas pontas, abre facil...
Tentar secar levemente pode ser que resulte....
Mas um bom RS, de tubos, não terias esse problema


----------



## zehelmer (29 Mar 2013 às 18:41)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Por esses sintomas deve ser agua no emissor, abrir é facil, só costuma estar colado nas pontas, abre facil...
> Tentar secar levemente pode ser que resulte....
> Mas um bom RS, de tubos, não terias esse problema



Olá Filipe!

Obrigado pelas dicas. 
Já consegui abrir e não havia sinais de humidade.
Como já tem um bom par de anos... pode ser alguma corrosão que se agravou com as pilhas novas.
Vou ver se descubro uma maneira de verificar o sinal emitido?
Como é o RS de tubos?

Cumprºs

zé


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2013 às 18:53)

Boas

Também iria apostar em água no transmissor, mas visto que já o abriste e não estava molhado, pode ser mesmo já de velhice 

Há uns dias quando o meu transmissor deixou de fazer o trabalho dele, estava com alguma água no seu interior... depois estive a verificar o RS de pratos que tenho, e de facto tinha algumas deficiências que não tinha reparado, e deixava então entrar água para o seu interior. Resolvido esse problema, e isolando com fita isoladora as portas onde ligam as fichas (para não apanharem verdete), o problema ficou definitivamente resolvido, chova torrencialmente ou faça sol.


----------



## zehelmer (29 Mar 2013 às 20:35)

Geiras disse:


> Boas
> 
> Também iria apostar em água no transmissor, mas visto que já o abriste e não estava molhado, pode ser mesmo já de velhice
> 
> Há uns dias quando o meu transmissor deixou de fazer o trabalho dele, estava com alguma água no seu interior... depois estive a verificar o RS de pratos que tenho, e de facto tinha algumas deficiências que não tinha reparado, e deixava então entrar água para o seu interior. Resolvido esse problema, e isolando com fita isoladora as portas onde ligam as fichas (para não apanharem verdete), o problema ficou definitivamente resolvido, chova torrencialmente ou faça sol.



Obrigado 

Por obra e graça de alguma razão desconhecida... o sistema voltou a funcionar.

Fiz um teste junto dum rádio e ouvia-se um ruído quando e LED acendia.

Como já vi noutros posts, por vezes o sincronismo não se consegue...

Vamos ver se isto volta ao normal.

Cumprºs

zé / Arada / Ovar / iportuga23

OBS- não sei a que horas se referem estes dados (via net):

                         Atual:	Máxima:	Mínima:	Média:
Temperatura:	15.9 °C	22.1 °C	10.3 °C	14.2 °C
Ponto de Orvalho:12.3 °C	14.6 °C	  7.5 °C	  9.6 °C
Humidade:	         79%	         99%	         49%	         76%
Velocidade do Vento:7.2km/h   9.7km/h	   -	        3.2km/h
Rajada de Vento:	    7.2km/h   9.7km/h	   -	           -
Vento:	          Sul	           -	           -	          Sul
Pressão:	       1018.2hPa	1026.0hPa	1013.1hPa	    -


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Mar 2013 às 07:45)

zehelmer disse:


> Olá Filipe!
> 
> Obrigado pelas dicas.
> Já consegui abrir e não havia sinais de humidade.
> ...




Boas
Só depois reparei que esta PCE já tem uns anitos
Pelos anos podia ser o tal verdete nas ligações das pilhas, se não tinha humidade no interior
Eu fiz o RS de tubos com pilhas de litio e não se passa nada
Fotos do meu http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...e-temperatura-humidade-5419-2.html#post324762
Cmps


----------

